# [SOLVED] Guild Wars Not Installing



## apollo95 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey,
i bought Guild Wars(first one i think it's just called guild wars)Then my pc went all slow so i removed all the game on it now i want to reinstall guildwars.then it cam up with the loading thing and it just says connecting to Arena Net and i've left it for 1.1/2 hour still 0%

Help..


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

Hi apollo95, Welcome to TSF. 

Could you please post your system specifications.


----------



## apollo95 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

I found this searching my pc(Start-My Computer-Right Click-Properties-General)---- System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional-Version 2002-Service Pack2-

Computer:Intel-prentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz-2.99Ghz,512mb of Ram.

I have also recorder this is there anyway i can post the vidieo?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

Those specs are fine for the game.

Just to make sure, you do have an internet connection on the computer you're trying to play this on right? :smile: If so, is it connected directly to the modem or going through the router? 

Only way you could post video's would be to host them on an external site and post a link here. (eg. youtube or rapidshare etc) What exactly did you want to post the vid of?


----------



## apollo95 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

The Vid was of me trying to install it but what i want to know is why it wouldn't install properly why it was 1.1/2 hours latter i came back to see 0% installed its stuck on Connecting to Arena net or somthing.....oh and my mum put CA Anti Virus program on my oc and it went realy slow is it becuase of that.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

It could be, yes. Have a look at the AV to see if it's blocking the game. 

Easy way to test it would be to disable it and then try to install the game again.


----------



## apollo95 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars Not Installing*

It was the Fire Wall thnks for ya trubles


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

